
LIL (Little Interpreted Language) - generic_user
http://runtimeterror.com/tech/lil/
======
commentzorro
Can't view slides in either Chrome or Firefox. Would be nice to have slides
broken out and on the main page so they can be viewed.

~~~
brudgers
Slides work on Firefox for me.

------
luckydude
Sort of a name conflict with little-lang.org, not sure if anyone cares though.

------
mixedCase
What does LIL offer over LUA?

~~~
generic_user
Lil is around 3500 loc. That is much smaller then Lua. Still reading the docs
but the syntax looks a little nicer.

